# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  No Stress ReefTree

## Paulo Bravo

*Olá Companheiros

Depois da ideia de desistir dos aquários aqui em casa,pois já sao muitos para cuidar diariamente na loja e chegar a casa e cuidar de mais uma nao é façil.
Mas a esposa,tem me andado a chatear pois ela nao esta ao pé deles diariamente e gosta e por isso nao achou graça ha ideia de desmanchar...e sugeriu montar um na sala.
Bem até que a ideia nao é má é um quarto do outro e por isso não dá assim tanto trabalho e lá se concordou em montar.

O aquário sera assim

Aquário-120x85x55
Areia---apenas 25 kg 
Rocha---80kg--viva---50 kg morta
Sump---120x70x70
Skimmer-Bubble-King 300
Bomba de retorno --Sicce 3.0
Aquecedor --600w de titanio
Bombas doseadoras---Bubble magus
Circulação-----Ainda nao sei????
Filtragem ----duplo filterbag
Controlador ---Profilux 3EX
                  ---sonda de ph
                  ---sonda de redox
                  ---sonda de salinidade
                  ---sonda de temperatura
                  ---sonda de humidade e temperatura ambiente
                  ---2 sondas de nivel opticas
                  ---regua PAB
Iluminaçao---Ainda nao sei?????
Filtro de carvao e fosfatos

Bem queria que dessem a vossa opinião,pois nunca se sabe tudo.*

----------


## Paulo Bravo

-

----------


## Paulo Bravo

--

----------


## Paulo Bravo

---

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Granda Maluco!!!

Põe aí uma MP60 e iluminação de Plasma!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Granda Maluco!!!
> 
> Põe aí uma MP60 e iluminação de Plasma!


Boas Bruno :Olá: 

De maluco nao tem nada!!!!
É um aquario básico,sem nada de novo apenas quero que funcione bem.
Plasma...nao talvez Leds ou T5  :yb665: 
Mp60....nao talvez as minhas velhinhas Tunze6105, ainda nao sei, nao se consegue tudo :Icon Cry: 
Mas vou tentar caprichar neste :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Paulo :Olá: 

Está a ficar com bom aspecto.
Quando a iluminação eu diria só T5. Bombas, sim se as tivesse usava as 6105.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> B
> Plasma...nao talvez Leds ou T5


T5? Isso é um apartamento de 6 assoalhadas...  :Prabaixo: 

Põe LEDs! Sempre quero ver o que é que essas calhas maricas que para aí andam valem!  :Whistle: 

Ou é diferente ou não é e sempre poupas no chiller...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Quanto as bombas igualmente se tenho 8 unidades, 6105 controláveis para quê por elas de parte só porque já ha mais modernas.


13.000 l/h cada... vezes 8... 104.000 l/h!

Valente, eu punha todas ao mesmo tempo para simular o comportamento dos corais durante os Tsunamis!  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 

Fora de brincadeira... se optares por Leds estás a pensar em quê? Nas Maxspect, nas Pacific Sun?  :Vitoria:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> 13.000 l/h cada... vezes 8... 104.000 l/h!
> 
> Valente, eu punha todas ao mesmo tempo para simular o comportamento dos corais durante os Tsunamis! 
> 
> Fora de brincadeira... se optares por Leds estás a pensar em quê? Nas Maxspect, nas Pacific Sun?



Boas Bruno

Não é para por todas talvez duas ainda nao sei,depende do aspecto delas dentro do aquario.
Se optar por leds,sem duvida da Pacific Sun,pois para mim são os top de gama dos leds tem muita qualidade de construção e sao fenomenais,alem de serem Full-controlaveis em todos os aspectos possíveis e simular tudo o que nos passar pela cabeça,e já que tenho um acesso mais privilegiado aos adquirir é uma hipótese,mas ainda nao sei como disse Bruno,vamos ver.
Mas em segunda hipótese os MaxSpect sem duvida também de elevada qualidade e mais acessíveis no preço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Paulo

Antes de mais, há que distinguir que este aquário é do membro 'Paulo Bravo' e não da Bubbles-Shop...

Todos os custos inerentes à montagem do aquário estão indexados ao membro 'Paulo Bravo' e não à Bubbles-Shop...

Como tal, acho que a nível individual é bem custoso montar um aquário, ainda para mais se formos atrás das modas...

Assim sendo, Tunze continua a ser Tunze e calhas T5 (ATI?) são calhas T5, se forem boas e com boas lâmpadas... 

A mim não me faz qualquer confusão que um membro, que na sua vida profissional é um lojista e que comercializa produtos nos quais acredita, não os utilize na sua vida particular.

De resto, queremos é layout, corais e peixes lá dentro!
Equipamentos... esses são para ficar escondidos!  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Boas Paulo
> 
> Está a ficar com bom aspecto.
> Quando a iluminação eu diria só T5. Bombas, sim se as tivesse usava as 6105.


Obrigado Ricardo,pelo teu comentário

Quanto a T5 nao sei pois gostava de desmitificar os Leds ,porque acredito neles, mas nao sei se o orçamento da para por uma calha de Leds de imediato,pois já lá vao 3 calhas compradas....,tenho que aproveitar o que tenho
Quanto as bombas igualmente se tenho 8 unidades, 6105 controláveis para quê por elas de parte só porque já ha mais modernas.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Boa noite Paulo
> 
> Antes de mais, há que distinguir que este aquário é do membro 'Paulo Bravo' e não da Bubbles-Shop...
> 
> Todos os custos inerentes à montagem do aquário estão indexados ao membro 'Paulo Bravo' e não à Bubbles-Shop...
> 
> Como tal, acho que a nível individual é bem custoso montar um aquário, ainda para mais se formos atrás das modas...
> 
> Assim sendo, Tunze continua a ser Tunze e calhas T5 (ATI?) são calhas T5, se forem boas e com boas lâmpadas... 
> ...


Boa Noite Pedro

Obrigado pela chamada de atençao,pois realmente entro com o nome de Bubbles-Shop,  :Coradoeolhos:  Força do habito, mas já esta corrigido
Sim realmente este aquário esta ser montado por mim como membro Paulo Bravo,e pessoalmente e nao pela loja, e por isso desde o inicio o disse indirectamente,pois se tenho Tunze que são muito boas para quê ir comprar vortech,(apesar de ter 2 mp40w modelo 2)se houver hipótese talvez mude,e com a iluminação a mesma coisa tenho T5 da ATI aqui em casa calhas Powermodule,tenho HQI do melhor que há,por isso ainda nao sei mas como eu disse gostava de montar Leds pela economia em termos de consumo,aquecimento e poder de iluminação e porque acredito neles,agora vamos ver a nivel pessoal se isso será possível.
Vou tentar montar este aquário da melhor maneira possível e o mais simples possível mas funcional,vamos ver como corre.
Mas de qualquer modo gostei mesmo dos teus comentarios :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Paulo,

Parabéns pela nova montagem, o Setup promete!  :SbOk3: 

Em relação à iluminação, já tens algumas opções em mente?

Se a largura do aqua permitir por exemplo uma calha T5 de 8 ou mais lâmpadas, eu talvez apostasse em iluminação mista, em vez de uma calha única, colocaria da frente para trás, uma calha entre 2 a 3 x T5, no meio uma fila de duas (ou mesmo três) MaxSpect, e a seguir outra calha idêntica à da frente, com 2 a 3 T5...  :SbOk3: 

Concretizando melhor...

(de trás para a frente):

================= T5 54W =================
================= T5 54W =================
================= T5 54W =================
======= MaxSpect 60W === MaxSpect 60W =======
================= T5 54W =================
================= T5 54W =================
================= T5 54W =================

324W T5 + 120W LED (<=> 240W fluorescente) <=> 564W fluorescente... deve chegar...  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Artur

Até não é má ideia,gostei da configuração apesar de não ser viável 3 lâmpadas de T5 mas sim 4 lâmpadas de T5,e nos leds talvez 3 de 60w ou 2 de 100w.
Quem sabe,apesar de ser uma ideia ela um dia não passe a pratica. :SbOk5: 
Obrigado pela sugestão!!!!

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom Paulo... tem quase as medidas do meu antigo cubo, vai dar para uma belo "scape"!

Vou seguir com atenção...  :Pracima:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

E que tal 4*100 Maxpect?

Em quanto $$$ é que ficaria o estrago?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo tudo bem?

Avançando um pouco, qual a tua ideia de Layout, etc, visto que queres por esses muitos kg de rocha viva e morta?

E corais, que area pretendes?

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> E que tal 4*100 Maxpect?
> 
> Em quanto $$$ é que ficaria o estrago?


Boas Bruno

Podia ser uma ideia,mas não era viável em termos económicos ,pois sabes que uma calha ou módulos em separado fica sempre mais caro,por isso se fosse o caso optava por por tudo isso numa só calha ficava mais bem servido e por um menor preço.
O estrago seria alto pois cada modulo da Maxspect de 110w ronda os 500 euros,nao é que seja caro mas 4 ficaria um preço elevado.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Boas Paulo tudo bem?
> 
> Avançando um pouco, qual a tua ideia de Layout, etc, visto que queres por esses muitos kg de rocha viva e morta?
> 
> E corais, que area pretendes?
> 
> Cumps.



Olá Bruno

O layout será o mais simples possível,deverá ter um aspecto aberto e limpo,já que o aquário tem 85 de profundidade e a rocha morta ficara no aquário e na sump visto que é quase tão grande como o aquário levara toda a rocha viva já colonizada,pois há muito espaço e ajuda a refazer o ciclo mais facilmentee da-me mais segurança
Os corais ainda não esta decidido,mas vou tentar escolher a dedo os menos habituais de se ver em aquário se for tendo a sorte de os ir encontrando,mas vai ser predominantemente de SPS.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Mmmm, ok, voltaríamos à discussão do longo prazo, da substituição de lâmpadas, balastros, etc, mas está bem!

Obrigado Paulo!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Muito bom Paulo... tem quase as medidas do meu antigo cubo, vai dar para uma belo "scape"!
> 
> Vou seguir com atenção...


Boas Grande Marco

Eu pelo menos vou tentar, fazer uma coisa engraçada,vamos ver se consigo pois quando a gente faz para os outros é mais façil agora quando nos toca a nos ...vai lá vai
Espero que sigas e dês a tua opinião pois eu também estou a seguir com interesse o teu.

----------


## nuno.henriques

boas Paulo

a estrutura já tá com muito bom aspecto, agora falta "amandares" os reef branches lá pra dentro e encher isso de água, que um aquário vazio é de partir o coração. :Whistle: 

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Os corais ainda não esta decidido,mas vou tentar escolher a dedo os menos habituais de se ver em aquário se for tendo a sorte de os ir encontrando,mas vai ser predominantemente de SPS.


Eh lá! Agora é que me deixaste curioso em relação ao futuro desta montagem. 

Sempre pensei que gostasses mais de LPS, pela amostra que tens na loja - LPS raríssimos. Não me digas que vais começar a comprar SPS equivalentes.... lá vou eu ter de te fazer umas visitinhas!

Adorei as medidas desse aquário... 80cm de largura é bestial.

Concordo com todo o teu setup, excepto com os 130kg de rocha.... acho um exagero. Acho que colocares a rocha na sump, com pouca circulação, pode apenas servir para acumular detritos entre as rochas. Inicialmente até percebo o teu ponto de vista - introduzir muita vida ao sistema, mas a longo prazo recomendava-te ir retirando a rocha aos poucos.

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> boas Paulo
> 
> a estrutura já tá com muito bom aspecto, agora falta "amandares" os reef branches lá pra dentro e encher isso de água, que um aquário vazio é de partir o coração.
> 
> abraço


Boas Nuno :SbOk: 

Mas foi o que eu fiz,mandei tudo lá para dentro e assim nao lixei a cabeça a fazer layouts,ficou tudo mais natural  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
Já andei a tentar fazer alguma coisa resta saber se fica por aqui ou mudo.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Concordo com todo o teu setup, excepto com os 130kg de rocha.... acho um exagero. Acho que colocares a rocha na sump, com pouca circulação, pode apenas servir para acumular detritos entre as rochas. Inicialmente até percebo o teu ponto de vista - introduzir muita vida ao sistema, mas a longo prazo recomendava-te ir retirando a rocha aos poucos.
> 
> Um abraço,



Boas Ricardo  :SbOk: 

Mas é esse mesmo o objectivo, colonizar o mais rápido possível e ir depois mais tarde tirando pelo menos metade da  rocha viva.
Sim depois por mais cuidado que se tenha acumula muitos detritos com o tempo.
Adoro LPS mas esse é outro objectivo.....fica para depois com o tempo vais perçeber...... :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> a longo prazo recomendava-te ir retirando a rocha aos poucos.


Não resisti!  :Coradoeolhos: 
A rocha ainda pode ir saindo aos poucos... a sump é que já não sai de lá!  :SbSourire2: 
Está enjaulada.  :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> Não resisti! 
> A rocha ainda pode ir saindo aos poucos... a sump é que já não sai de lá! 
> Está enjaulada. 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  Essa é boa de lá nao sai  nao  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Grande Pedro...tás atento!!!!!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Sistema de controle,falta apenas a expançao de mais 4 bombas
O resto já esta cá tudo

----------


## nuno.henriques

boas

já tou farto de ver fotos de material [ainda por cima rasca a feio :Whistle: ]...
o pessoal quer é umas fotos do layout para te confundir mais um bocado com as opinadelas!!!  :SbSourire2: 

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, mas o layout já foi feito, já está com agua? Então fotos?  :Smile: 

Se precisares de ajuda no Layout diz, ando a tirar Mestrado em Layouts, já vai em 6.  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas.

Aqui vai o que tenho andado a fazer,usei a espuma da Fauna Marin para aquários pela primeira vez e a experiência,pois nao conhecia nada dela,e gostei  é escura seca rápido e faz uns relevos interessantes no disfarçe da coluna seca,praticamente não se vé.
Também serviu para colar os branches em alguns pontos para nao riscarem os vidros, também passa despercebida depois de cortar o excesso.
Gostei bastante.
Quanto ao layout por enquanto esta neste ponto,vamos ver se fica por aqui

1º foto ainda do (esboço) :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

2º foto já mais limpo para observaçao!!!! Vamos ver se fica por aqui.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Outra foto de um outro angulo.
Sera que esta bom??????????? :Admirado:  :Admirado:  :Admirado:  :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a primeira vista parece-me óptimo, muito bom.

Secalhar vai é fazer um pouco de sombra em alguns pontos.

Não sei se queres manter o fundo limpo ou não, se for para manter limpo atenção a rocha encostada ao vidro.

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Paulo...
muito bom! Tiraria 10cm de altura de cada lado para potenciar crescimento mas o resto está 5 estrelas.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Bruno

Eu gostei, de como ficou até agora,esta clean e simples e tem muito espaço para corais
É claro que cada um tem o seu gosto mas gostava de ouvir opiniões de todos.
Os branches apenas estão encostados em 2 pontos e estão amortecidos com a espuma para não riscar o vidro nada mais,facilmente se limpa já foi pensado assim.
Ha partes(ramos) que são muito poucos que farão um pouco de sombra,mas foi mesmo propositado pois como o titulo indica ReefTree tem como base a forma de árvore e gosto muito do efeito que faz na agua e no fundo do aquário.

----------


## PedroPedroso

BOAS Paulo

parece com bom aspecto tudo. 
quanto a sump sai mas com um martelo :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

olha acho que uma mistura de reef rock com os reef branches era capaz de resultar melhor mas isto dos layouts tem mt que se lhe diga cada uma tem o seu

quanto a iluminação podias experimentar uma Metis CRP 3x100W com duas t5 de cada lado, que achas?

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Olá Bruno
> 
> Eu gostei, de como ficou até agora,esta clean e simples e tem muito espaço para corais
> É claro que cada um tem o seu gosto mas gostava de ouvir opiniões de todos.
> Os branches apenas estão encostados em 2 pontos e estão amortecidos com a espuma para não riscar o vidro nada mais,facilmente se limpa já foi pensado assim.
> Ha partes(ramos) que são muito poucos que farão um pouco de sombra,mas foi mesmo propositado pois como o titulo indica ReefTree tem como base a forma de árvore e gosto muito do efeito que faz na agua e no fundo do aquário.


A minha opinião é de que está óptimo!  :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Boa Paulo!

O layout está muito fixe e essa espuma está-me a deixar a pensar.
Diz-me uma coisa, só pode ser aplicada a seco ou posso aplicá-la em rocha viva, porquanto molhada?

----------


## Pedro Costa

Paulo, muito bom eu não mexia mais no layout!
Fico a aguardar novas evoluções.

Um abraço
Pedro COsta

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> BOAS Paulo
> 
> parece com bom aspecto tudo. 
> quanto a sump sai mas com um martelo
> 
> olha acho que uma mistura de reef rock com os reef branches era capaz de resultar melhor mas isto dos layouts tem mt que se lhe diga cada uma tem o seu
> 
> quanto a iluminação podias experimentar uma Metis CRP 3x100W com duas t5 de cada lado, que achas?
> 
> abraço


Boas Pedro.
Obrigado pela tua opinião, sim a Metis é muito boas mas se experimenta-se era a de 150w e não a de 100w,de qualquer modo nao acho que ficaria bem juntar calhas de T5 de cada lado,porque iria ficar muito mal ao pé de uma calha daquelas,era uma hipótese se houvesse na ATI calhas de 2 lâmpadas isso sim ficava bem de resto nao encontro nada para conjugar,aquelas réguas que existem de 2 lâmpadas ficam muito mal.
Mas de qualquer modo se eu optar por Leds vou também optar por por 2 T5.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Boa Paulo!
> 
> O layout está muito fixe e essa espuma está-me a deixar a pensar.
> Diz-me uma coisa, só pode ser aplicada a seco ou posso aplicá-la em rocha viva, porquanto molhada?


Boas Bruno

A espuma é de facto muito boa,sério e nao estou a puxar a brasa a minha sardinha,mas nunca encontrei nada igual.
Agora se da para colar em Humido nao sei,vou ver o que diz a embalagem,mas penso que nao :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Paulo,

Isso já está a ganhar forma, pela amostra.... promete imenso!

Na generalidade gostei muito do layout, especialmente do lado esquerdo. Se me permites uma pequena sugestão, eu fazia o lado direito mais baixo, apenas para quebrar a simetria entre os dois lados.

Mudava a rocha que tens no lado direito, mais para baixo, como assinalado nos círculos.

Claro que para quem está de fora, é muito fácil de falar. Mas como tu disseste que ainda é um esboço, resolvi meter a colherada. Espero que não te importes.

O que faz exactamente a espuma? Cola a rocha, tipo silicone? É parecida com espuma de poliuretano?

Mais uma vez... parabéns, está muito bom.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Isso já está a ganhar forma, pela amostra.... promete imenso!
> 
> Na generalidade gostei muito do layout, especialmente do lado esquerdo. Se me permites uma pequena sugestão, eu fazia o lado direito mais baixo, apenas para quebrar a simetria entre os dois lados.
> 
> Mudava a rocha que tens no lado direito, mais para baixo, como assinalado nos círculos.
> 
> Claro que para quem está de fora, é muito fácil de falar. Mas como tu disseste que ainda é um esboço, resolvi meter a colherada. Espero que não te importes.
> ...



Olá Ricardo,essa viagem correu bem?

Obrigado pela tua opinião,de facto não estas a por a colherada apenas estas a dar a tua opinião,e as vezes quem esta por fora vê as coisas de uma maneira diferente seja ela errada ou certa do que eu aqui ao vivo,mas de qualquer modo do lado direito não da para tirar aquela rocha do circulo,pois são peças únicas não foram coladas,apenas dois braços foram colados e por isso não há hipótese,agora que achas de subir um pouco mais com uma peça que encaixe bem ali??
Do lado esquerdo a mesma coisa,e quase tudo uma única peça,foram peças que me arranjaram por especial favor e sao enormes,uma pesa 25 kilos e outra 22 kilos,pois é muito mais natural e bonito serem peças únicas e fica mais agradável.
Que achas Ricardo de subir então o lado direito?
Quanto a espuma é tipo poliuterano só que própria para aquario e cura muito rápido,serve para colar e para modelar os layouts como por exemplo cobrir a coluna seca, disfarça muito bem e como é escura melhor ainda,da para fazer muita coisa mesmo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A viagem correu bem, obrigado.

Então eu não mexia mais, assim está bom, bastante espaço para colocar os corais. Subir mais o lado direito pode causar um efeito de  "sombra" no futuro. 
Só mais uma coisa... tens espaço para os peixes se esconderem? Um amigo, que recentemente montou um aquário com um layout parecido com o teu, queixa-se que por vezes nota os peixes "stressados" por não terem onde se esconder.

A rocha do lado esquerdo é fabulosa, está espectacular.

E a espuma... o que faz ao certo?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Ricardo

Eu estava a dizer por mais uma pela em cima mas encostada não ia encher nada nem destabilizar o layout apenas ficava encostada fazendo um efeito mais alto para evitar a simetria entre as duas partes.
Quanto aos peixes apenas vai levar 8 peixes....e têm muito espaço pois como podes ver por baixo dos troncos ha muito esconderijos e muitas saliências entre os próprios troncos,por acaso lembrei-me disso após ler vários tópicos com esse problema nos layouts mais abertos.
Quanto a espuma lê o que escrevi traz na ultima resposta , estavas distraído.....aiaiaia :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas :Olá: 

Mais uma foto para comentarem,não foi nada limpo ainda inclusive os vidros que ainda tem aquela tradicional poeira do areao.
Esta apenas com 2 T5 ligadas estou a fazer jejum a iluminação,prefiro assim por enquanto,pelo menos nao ha algas...
Que tal o Layout? :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas :Olá: 
Amigo Paulo 5stars...
Para quando a entrada de vivos?
8 peixes???Ja sabes o que vais colocar?E corais, lps sps ou misto?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu não gosto...







Do facto de não estar em minha casa!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Muito porreiro o layout!Eu não lhe tocava mais!

Agora é veres onde ficam melhor os tipos de corais que pretendes colocar...por causa dos crescimentos e de possiveis sombras ou toques entre corais!

E os restantes vivos?Alguma raridade em mente?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

Gostei mesmo muito do layout...só mesmo por especial favor umas peças com esse tamanho! :Coradoeolhos: 
Isso promete!

Abraço e boa sorte!

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Paulo,

Bonito, muito bonito, agora só faltar por ai alguma cor !
Fico a aguardar a evolução, boa sorte.

Pedro Peres

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Viva!
> 
> Gostei mesmo muito do layout...só mesmo por especial favor umas peças com esse tamanho!
> Isso promete!
> 
> Abraço e boa sorte!


Obrigado Paulo

Sim realmente foi muito difiçil arranjar peças desta dimensão completas,mas fiquei muito satisfeito.
Quanto ao promete,vamos ver se chego lá.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Paulo,
> 
> Bonito, muito bonito, agora só faltar por ai alguma cor !
> Fico a aguardar a evolução, boa sorte.
> 
> Pedro Peres


Obrigado Pedro também pela tua opinião :SbOk: 
Quanto a cor tem que se ir com calma,vou tentar ter é esse o meu principal objectivo,agora conseguir a ver vamos.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

E mais fotos da evolução?!?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas :Olá:  amigos
Bem  depois de alguns dias dei por concluído a montagem do sistema de controle Profilux 3,  uma coisa a menos por fazer,vamos agora a sump.
Vai devagar  :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

-

----------


## Paulo Bravo

--

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Que coisa tão maricas, no entanto tem muito bom aspecto!  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

..

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Que coisa tão maricas, no entanto tem muito bom aspecto!


Olá Bruno tudo bem? :SbOk: 

Dá jeito  :yb624:  estas mariquices ,vou montando as coisas consoante posso e tenho tempo,como disse nao estou com pressa,pelo menos isto já esta tudo,aos poucos vou concluindo tudo.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Tudo bem!

De facto isso está muito fixe. Vais usar que doseadoras? As da Bubble Magus dão para ligar aí?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Bruno

As Bubble Magus já são controláveis independentemente,por isso  não serem possíveis controlar com o Profilux,apenas as que não tem computador podem ser controláveis através do aparelho e mesmo assim  penso que só mesmo as da marca GHL.
Mesmo assim vou precisar de uma expançao estas não chegam.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, então e novidades por aqui?

Cumps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, quase 3 meses passados, como está este menino?

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Bruno

Continua tudo só com agua e rocha nada mais.
Esta em fase de tempero  :yb663:

----------


## ricardotrindade

Muita calma nessa hora... :yb665:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito porreiro o layout!
eu adoro branhes só não gosto da base. O ideal era os branches terem uma ase tido rocha de onde depois saiam os "ramos", mas nunca vi disso, só fazendo.

Essa espuma promete. É poliuretano? Espande muito quando seca?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Muita calma nessa hora...


Vamos ver se há calma..... :Coradoeolhos:  
Acho que calma tenho eu demais :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Muito porreiro o layout!
> eu adoro branhes só não gosto da base. O ideal era os branches terem uma ase tido rocha de onde depois saiam os "ramos", mas nunca vi disso, só fazendo.
> 
> Essa espuma promete. É poliuretano? Espande muito quando seca?


Olá Hugo

Eu sei de que modo estas a falar em colocar os branches,mas neste caso nao dava pois sao muito pesados e um di podia haver alguma oscilação e cair para cima de um dos vidros e ai podia acabar mal,consegue-se fazer com pequenos branches.
Quanto a espuma, eu nao gosto muito de falar por aqui pois ha muita gente por ai a interpretar mal quando se fala de material que eu vendo na loja,e por isso evito....mas realmente fiquei satisfeito com a espuma hoje já tem uma tonalidade agradável e passa muito despercebida,gostei do efeito e vou passar a usar nas minhas montagens(já uso) vale a pena da um acabamento muito bom e muito natural.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Hugo
> 
> Eu sei de que modo estas a falar em colocar os branches,mas neste caso nao dava pois sao muito pesados e um di podia haver alguma oscilação e cair para cima de um dos vidros e ai podia acabar mal,consegue-se fazer com pequenos branches.
> Quanto a espuma, eu nao gosto muito de falar por aqui pois ha muita gente por ai a interpretar mal quando se fala de material que eu vendo na loja,e por isso evito....mas realmente fiquei satisfeito com a espuma hoje já tem uma tonalidade agradável e passa muito despercebida,gostei do efeito e vou passar a usar nas minhas montagens(já uso) vale a pena da um acabamento muito bom e muito natural.


 :Olá: 

Vi no àqua do Rogério a união de branches a plates (DIY) e está simplesmente espectacular.
Não acredito que haja crash,mas se me perguntarem como conseguio  :Admirado:  só ele pode dar resposta.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Vi no àqua do Rogério a união de branches a plates (DIY) e está simplesmente espectacular.
> Não acredito que haja crash,mas se me perguntarem como conseguio  só ele pode dar resposta.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge :Olá: 

O problema é que os branches cada um tem mais de 20 kilos o que é preciso alguma força para os aguentar,podia ter colado com cimento proprio mas acho que é muito peso,na minha opiniao.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Hugo
> 
> Eu sei de que modo estas a falar em colocar os branches,mas neste caso nao dava pois sao muito pesados e um di podia haver alguma oscilação e cair para cima de um dos vidros e ai podia acabar mal,consegue-se fazer com pequenos branches.
> Quanto a espuma, eu nao gosto muito de falar por aqui pois ha muita gente por ai a interpretar mal quando se fala de material que eu vendo na loja,e por isso evito....mas realmente fiquei satisfeito com a espuma hoje já tem uma tonalidade agradável e passa muito despercebida,gostei do efeito e vou passar a usar nas minhas montagens(já uso) vale a pena da um acabamento muito bom e muito natural.


Tenho de ver essa espuma melhor... É mesmo poliuretano? :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge
> 
> O problema é que os branches cada um tem mais de 20 kilos o que é preciso alguma força para os aguentar,podia ter colado com cimento proprio mas acho que é muito peso,na minha opiniao.


 :Olá:  Paulo

Como referi...só ele pode dar resposta.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Bravo

*Boas

5 meses após a montagem ,aqui fica uma foto de como esta de momento,penso que agora é ir aguardando para acabar de amadurecer.
Sao tudo peças pequenas frags, só as que transitaram do meu outro aquário apesar de terem sido partidas algumas delas,  são as maiores que se vêem,pois não queria abdicar delas mesmo sendo já crescidinhas pois já estao comigo ha algum tempo
Gostava de ouvir opiniões boas ou más pois cada um tem a sua mas como eu gosto de dar a minha também gosto de receber a vossa.
Por isso digam alguma coisa.
*

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom!

Gosto muito do layout. A tua ideia da "praia" das Acan's está fantástica. 

Umas fotografias mais de perto dos corais, arranja-se? Parece-me que tens aí umas preciosidades, que gostava de ver mais perto. 

Não tens peixes? Ou eles fugiram todos para a foto? Eheh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Finalmente de volta Paulo, já não era sem tempo...!
Muito conseguido esse layout! Parabéns!!!

Como diz o Ricardo, queremos mais fotos! :yb663:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Paulo,
Para quem dizia que o aquário estava apenas com água e uns corais... Está para aí uma floresta que nunca mais acaba.  :Smile: 
O layout ficou excelente. Os branchs ganharam uma cor espectacular com a coralina.
Pelo que sei existe um peixito abandonado aí no meio, certo?

A distribuição dos corais parece-me que não oferece contestação.
Apenas uma pergunta: Não gostas de colocar corais na areia?

PS: Não sei se vou resistir a não colocar um parzito de Palhaços no meu antes dos corais. Mas concordo com a tua maneira de ver as coisas.

abraço,

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Muito bom!
> 
> Gosto muito do layout. A tua ideia da "praia" das Acan's está fantástica. 
> 
> Umas fotografias mais de perto dos corais, arranja-se? Parece-me que tens aí umas preciosidades, que gostava de ver mais perto. 
> 
> Não tens peixes? Ou eles fugiram todos para a foto? Eheh


Olá Ricardo

Gostei dessa da praia de Acan´s  :SbOk: ,por acaso juntei-as todas porque sempre gostei delas e achei que ficavam bem ali,pelos vistos nao ficou mal. :Coradoeolhos: 
Ainda nao tirei fotos aos corais,vamos ver se tenho tempo para tirar umas,acho que tenho uma ou duas peças interessantes...
Os peixes :JmdEffraye:  :JmdEffraye: .....Só tenho um (uma valenciana) por isso não aparecem pois nao há.... :yb665: .
Nunca fui muito apologista de encher logo o aquario de peixes,acho que primeiro tem que ganhar vida e amadurecer um pouco e só depois se pensa em peixes,que achas?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Finalmente de volta Paulo, já não era sem tempo...!
> Muito conseguido esse layout! Parabéns!!!
> 
> Como diz o Ricardo, queremos mais fotos!


Obrigado Hugo

Tava a espera que a fruta tivesse boa para colher :Coradoeolhos:  agora ja esta melhor,sabes que também ha a fase das algas e aqui nao é o sitio ideal para mostrar plantados  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Acho que o layout nao ficou mal, gostas-te já nao é mau.
Sabes que eu nunca fui muito de por fotos dos meus aquarios sejam bons ou nao.....
Mas tirei 3 fotos mas nao sei onde param as outras duas,vou ver se as encontro sao apenas gerais e uma lateral penso eu.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Obrigado Hugo
> 
> Tava a espera que a fruta tivesse boa para colher agora ja esta melhor,sabes que também ha a fase das algas e aqui nao é o sitio ideal para mostrar plantados .
> Acho que o layout nao ficou mal, gostas-te já nao é mau.
> Sabes que eu nunca fui muito de por fotos dos meus aquarios sejam bons ou nao.....
> Mas tirei 3 fotos mas nao sei onde param as outras duas,vou ver se as encontro sao apenas gerais e uma lateral penso eu.


Vá... Não te faças de difícil!

Bota aí umas fotos que este aquário merece! :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Olá Paulo,
> Para quem dizia que o aquário estava apenas com água e uns corais... Está para aí uma floresta que nunca mais acaba. 
> O layout ficou excelente. Os branchs ganharam uma cor espectacular com a coralina.
> Pelo que sei existe um peixito abandonado aí no meio, certo?
> 
> A distribuição dos corais parece-me que não oferece contestação.
> Apenas uma pergunta: Não gostas de colocar corais na areia?
> 
> PS: Não sei se vou resistir a não colocar um parzito de Palhaços no meu antes dos corais. Mas concordo com a tua maneira de ver as coisas.
> ...


Boas André
E nao disse mentira nenhuma :yb665:  :yb665: ,só tem agua corais,um peixe e 4 camaroes e 2 mitrax.
Os branches ficam bem depois de ganharem coralina mas a fase anterior da RELVA é muito má mesmo,custa um bocado a ganharem vida.
O peixinho abandonado é a Valençiana,ta sozinha por enquanto chega  :yb665: 
Nao é muito o meu gosto por corais na areia gosto de ver ela livre e branquinha,mas ainda é um caso a pensar depende do que ainda vai entrar.
Quanto a colocar peixes,eu aconselho o mesmo que faço para mim,deve-se aguentar o maximo possivel sem por peixes,para que o aquario ganhe mais vida,fiz o mesmo com o meu aquario e com coraizinhos fica agradavel,nao fica sem vida como as vezes se pensa.

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## ricardotrindade

Como sempre de uma maneira ou de outra estás de parabéns  :yb677:   :Palmas:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

5*****

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Nunca fui muito apologista de encher logo o aquario de peixes,acho que primeiro tem que ganhar vida e amadurecer um pouco e só depois se pensa em peixes,que achas?


Muito bom Paulo...  :yb677: , e isso que disseste atrás é o que defendo também e faz pelo menos para mim muito mais sentido!
Parabens!, está muito bom... é deixar crescer!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Paulo

 :Pracima: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários,,como eu nao sou diferente dos outros  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: ,é bom ouvir boas criticas e saber que o nosso trabalho esta a ir no bom caminho. :SbOk: 

Espero ouvir algumas ideias e sugestoes...... :Admirado: 

Encontrei as 2 fotos que faltavam.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

E a terçeira.

----------


## RuiSáPinto

Boas Paulo

o teu aquario esta mesmo porreiro, adorei a zona dedicada as acantrasteas, agora e ver a evolução que esse aqua vai ter.

Tudo de bom parfa ti e para o teu projecto.

cumps

----------


## Sérgio Murra

Parabéns! Está um espectáculo. Gosto especialmente do lado direito do aqua!

----------


## José António Lima

:Olá: 
Paulo,
não podia dexar passar a oportunidade para te desejar boa sorte neste projecto e dizer que, é sempre agradável ver tanta variedade de corais. Como iniciado no hobby a minha opinião é:
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Pracima: 
Abraço,
JLima

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom!!! :Pracima:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo, parabéns, está um jardim espectacular!

Agora só falta um videozito para a malta ver.  :Smile: 

Cumps.

----------


## José J Correia

boas paulo esta muito fixe

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Muito BOm mesmo!
COncordo com o Bruno um videozito é que era!

Cumps

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Sim senhor Paulo muito bom ...um latout muito bem conseguido , tenho de ver ao vivo vai dar um grande gozo ver crescer esses pequenos frags , desejo-te muita sorte nesse projecto .... um Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Paulo mais uma vez não desiludiste  :Palmas: . Penso que deves repensar a localização das montiporas porque mais dia menos dia vais ter muitos corais sem luz.
Sou também da tua opinião em relação à areia deimpedida e branquinha, funciona como espaço de enquadramento das preciosidades que tens em redor.
Muito bom parabéns.

Um abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo tudo bem?

Então como está este belo aqua? Não por ai um video recente para vermos?

Cumps.

----------

